# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل با BackUP گیری در SqlExpress ؟

## hdv212

سلام ..
من یه SP نوشتم که از اون در برنامه استفاده میکنم و Backup میگیرم. منتها نمیدونم چرا error میده، کد Sp من اینه :

create PROCEDURE BackupDatabase
	@address nvarchar(200),
	@saveName nvarchar(50)
AS
	BACKUP DATABASE ExpressDB TO  DISK = @address WITH 
		NOFORMAT, NOINIT,  NAME = @saveName, SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD,  STATS = 10

Error ای که برنامه میده اینه :

Could not locate entry in sysdatabases for database 'ExpressDB'. No entry found with that name. Make sure that the name is entered correctly.
BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.
No rows affected.
(0 row(s) returned)
@RETURN_VALUE = -6
Finished running [dbo].[BackupDatabase].

مشکل از کجاس ؟؟ من تو Sql Express کار میکنم،یعنی از توی Visual Studio2005.

----------


## hdv212

آقا مشکلم حل شد .. در قسمت اسکریپت مربوط به BackUp به جای نوشتن نام دیتابیسم باید مسیر کامل دیتابیس رو بدیم. اینجوری مشکل حل حل میشه.

----------


## shahab_ksh

اگه ممکنه کد کاملتون رو بزارین مثلا مسیر فرضی تونو

چون منم این مشکل رو دارم اسم دیتابس رو چی گذاشتین چون ارور میده

_Invalid database name '䊄ǣ羈ԛ芶ࡿ.....' specified for backup or restore operation._
_BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally._

BACKUP DATABASE 'F:\PROJECT\SQL PLATFROM\APP_DATA\DATABASE.MDF' TO DISK = 'c:\x\x.bak' WITH 
NOFORMAT, NOINIT, NAME = 'x', SKIP, NOREWIND, NOUNLOAD, STATS = 10

----------


## 3368021002

من سرویس شدم تا فهمیدم مشکل کجاست  :گیج: 
کد اینه :
 db.ExecuteCommand(@"BACKUP DATABASE [G:\Estate\Estate\Estate\bin\Debug\Data\Estate.mdf] TO DISK='g:\aaa.bak'");
ولی اگه C#‎ کار میکنین باید دقت کنین که آدرس دیتابیس باید آدرسی باشه که فایل اجرایی نهایی از اون استفاده میکنه نه دیتابیسی که پروژه از اون استفاده میکنه
من قبلا آدرس 
G:\Estate\Estate\Estate\Data\Estate.mdf
رو میدادم که گیر میداد ولی با تغییر آدرس مشکل حل شد
موفق باشین :چشمک:

----------

